# DSG



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

It was 3 F outside this AM and backing the car out was weird in that the lot of revs translated into little rearward motion. Ditto in first gear at the first stop sign.
Everything back to normal after the car warmed up several miles down the road.

Is this to be expected when it is cold outside? Car has less than 1000 miles on the clock.

Argh:banghead:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Never had that problem in my Mk 2 with DSG*



Woj said:


> It was 3 F outside this AM and backing the car out was weird in that the lot of revs translated into little rearward motion. Ditto in first gear at the first stop sign.
> Everything back to normal after the car warmed up several miles down the road.
> 
> Is this to be expected when it is cold outside? Car has less than 1000 miles on the clock.
> ...


I take it to ski resorts a lot in the winter and never had that issue at those temps.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Not temp related but it takes me relatively high rev's to back over the asphalt-concrete transition step into my garage. Presumably the traction control and Quattro AWD transmission ECU making a decision. My wife's AWD Caddy ATS does similar.




Woj said:


> It was 3 F outside this AM and backing the car out was weird in that the lot of revs translated into little rearward motion. Ditto in first gear at the first stop sign.
> Everything back to normal after the car warmed up several miles down the road.
> 
> Is this to be expected when it is cold outside? Car has less than 1000 miles on the clock.
> ...


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Thanks. I will monitor for now. 
This is my first non manual transmission car, other than my MB SUV.


----------

